# Worst outdoor shows



## gordylew

what are your least favorite outdoor shows?

Mine are 
Savage Outdoors.  I don't know if it's Manny's Cuban accent, his over sensationalism of everything, or him seemingly acting like a female hygiene bag.  I wish for the alligators to take a chunk out of him.

Hunting with Keith Warren.   yea! everybody wants to go pay $15K to kill some fenced in game. whoa! that's what I want to do.   

Jim Zumbo outdoors.   How many Black Bears can one guy kill?

I'm sure I'm missing some.


----------



## Bamafan4life

I love the best defence, to think all these years i was using my fist in fights when i was supposed to be slapping the other guy.


----------



## huntfish

Keith Warren.....A walking Billboard. Period.

Hank Parker.....Now wasn't he a professional fisherman?     and dang good at it?   Another walking Billboard.    Heck if Niblets would would offer a sponsorship, he'd be all over it.....

Tred Barta....Give me a break....I really don't care how you do it.    Hope you recover soon.   

Jackie Bushman....Buckmasters, enough said......


----------



## javery

Despise buckmasters after I've had to get hateful with them several times.Most of the shows with yankee hosts,can't stand the way they talk.


----------



## dtala

Most of em.....

since when is an outdoor/hunting show supposed to be 80% some moron running his mouth about what they are going to do, or just did, or what you should do. Just show the hunting footage and shut up.

Just saw a show, didn't catch name, where a mouth runner shot a nice buck waaaaaaay too far back with a rifle. Bucks hind end hit the ground, head up and struggling. He unloads the rifle(?) and proceeds to RUN HIS MOUTH. While the shot-too-far-back buck is thrashing around. Shut up and shoot the buck again and KILL him. Morons.


----------



## rvick

gordylew said:


> what are your least favorite outdoor shows?
> I wish for the alligators to take a chunk out of him.
> you got your wish, the western diamondback bit his finger off.


----------



## huntfish

rvick said:


> gordylew said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are your least favorite outdoor shows?
> I wish for the alligators to take a chunk out of him.
> you got your wish, the western diamondback bit his finger off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Not possible......
Click to expand...


----------



## jkoch

Well sort of. He lost his finger do to the snake bite!!!


----------



## ABAC33

don't watch much of the fishin shows, but that fishin in the city limits is pretty ridiculous to me.  ike thinks way to much of himself, granted he may be good at fishin, but that show is horrible.

aarons outdoors show this mornin was a good show for waterfowl huntin, but the main guy had his 4 boys with him in a blind shootin ducks.  the one on the end bout dropped his shotgun one time while unloadin on a passin duck.  think kid was round 8 years old and shootin what seemed like a twelve gauge the way it was kickin.


----------



## drippin' rock

southern woods and water


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Realtree Roadtrips was AWESOME

But the bone collector seems to be a sellout like all the rest of em.


I think Michael Waddell had something different/special with the roadtrips show but he let it go.


----------



## Bkeepr

I like to record Ted Nugent and then fast forward through all the endless sponsor plugs to the good parts.  About 8 minutes worth in a 30 minute show.


----------



## Arrow3

Jim Zumbo and Jackie Bushman shows...


----------



## Blue Iron

Aaron's Outdoors pretty much sucks.


----------



## state159

I pretty much dislike all of them except the Predator show where they hunt coyotes, etc. I enjoy watching them call something in and nailing it.


----------



## coondog96

keith warren i don't care for much,in fact any of them i don't really care for much.they make hunting look way to easy and really don't stress enough on how to hunt and to much on kill shots alone.hog wash is about all they are pure hogwash.JMO........i still watch them though mostly cause it bugs the you know what out of my wife


----------



## Luke0927

I don't really care for any of them if theres nothing on I might see if somethings on....but seems most of you are forgetting the whole point of the show is to sell you something from their sponsors.....thats all a hunting show is basically a sales pitch...use this product kill big deer......


----------



## huntfish

jkoch said:


> Well sort of. He lost his finger do to the snake bite!!!



Well then, the original post wasn't correct....The snake didn't bite his finger off...


----------



## mauk trapper

anything zumbo


----------



## mattech

i really hate the excaliber show, i think its deer city usa or something like that, that show is pure yankee white tash.


----------



## rvick

just trying to be funny, he lost his finger due to a snakebite


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I am just about sick of all of them, I think they show repeats for 3 or 4 years and the advertisement is ridiculous. I like fred


----------



## Sargent

-Anything that uses heavy metal or metal/rap as a theme.  It doesn't make you a tuff guy hunter.  This should be punished with a lifetime ban from hunting and forced hosting of "antiquing" shows.

-Huge ego-themed shows (that's about most of them).

-Shows that lack constructive materials (how-to, tips, etc.).

As for the walking billboard thing, I really don't have that much of a problem with it (as long as the content isn't hokey or falls in the above categories).  The outdoor networks charge the production companies for these shows.  The production companies have to go out and find sponsors to fund the shows.  

A season (13 episodes) costs way more than a million dollars to produce.  If the production company has good, quality-filled material, I really don't care if they mention a sponsor every 15 seconds.


----------



## gordylew

Sargent said:


> -Anything that uses heavy metal or metal/rap as a theme.  It doesn't make you a tuff guy hunter.  This should be punished with a lifetime ban from hunting and forced hosting of "antiquing" shows.
> 
> -
> 
> Hey wait a minute, I Love Antique shows.  My favorite "hunting" show is "American Pickers" followed by "Antiques Road Show"  and "Pawn Stars"   The last thing I want to see is Ted Nugent  saying   "I just shot a Federal period cherry wood curio" "I love the smell of varnish in the morning"


----------



## dixiejacket

*Hunting Shows*

Not really a big fan of any of them but will not watch anything with Michael Waddell.


----------



## huntfish

Sargent said:


> -
> 
> As for the walking billboard thing, I really don't have that much of a problem with it (as long as the content isn't hokey or falls in the above categories).  The outdoor networks charge the production companies for these shows.  The production companies have to go out and find sponsors to fund the shows.
> 
> A season (13 episodes) costs way more than a million dollars to produce.  If the production company has good, quality-filled material, I really don't care if they mention a sponsor every 15 seconds.



The Remington team did real well today and thanks to the  skill and effort of the craftsman in the Remington Custom Shop, this Remington 700 BDL in 25.06 topped with a Leupold VX-3 with Warne bases and rings was a go getter today.     The Zeiss Monarch binoculars spotted the animal next to the CC Fence obtaining free Walmart Corn that was spread by a Sweeney Feeder using a Moultrie timer. The Cuddeback IR camera has taken over 100 pics of this deer, so we knew it was the one.    The Nikon ranged the deer at 150 yards.   While I was watching the deer, Buddy of Top Shot Outfitters, located in Freer Texas, placed my Remington 700 on a set of Primos Trigger sticks.   I placed my Outers ear muffs on and settled behind the rifle.   When the deer turned sideways, Buddy whispered "Nikon has him at 127.8 yards"   Let me reitterate that...Nikon has the best range finders out there, and the distance was spot on....I slowly squeezed the trigger which broke exactly at 2.48 pounds, just like Remington said it would.    The Federal Premium shells loaded with 120 grain Barnes X bullet did the rest as you can see in this Canon photograph.   Now it's time to go to the clubhouse, fire up the Weber grill and cook some Publix Steaks while telling stories over the Cabela's firepit, enjoying a cold Budweiser...

See you next week on the Outdoors Channel and Let's go Hunting.....bogity, bogity, bogity


----------



## coondog96

huntfish said:


> The Remington team did real well today and thanks to the  skill and effort of the craftsman in the Remington Custom Shop, this Remington 700 BDL in 25.06 topped with a Leupold VX-3 with Warne bases and rings was a go getter today.     The Zeiss Monarch binoculars spotted the animal next to the CC Fence obtaining free Walmart Corn that was spread by a Sweeney Feeder using a Moultrie timer. The Cuddeback IR camera has taken over 100 pics of this deer, so we knew it was the one.    The Nikon ranged the deer at 150 yards.   While I was watching the deer, Buddy of Top Shot Outfitters, located in Freer Texas, placed my Remington 700 on a set of Primos Trigger sticks.   I placed my Outers ear muffs on and settled behind the rifle.   When the deer turned sideways, Buddy whispered "Nikon has him at 127.8 yards"   Let me reitterate that...Nikon has the best range finders out there, and the distance was spot on....I slowly squeezed the trigger which broke exactly at 2.48 pounds, just like Remington said it would.    The Federal Premium shells loaded with 120 grain Barnes X bullet did the rest as you can see in this Canon photograph.   Now it's time to go to the clubhouse, fire up the Weber grill and cook some Publix Steaks while telling stories over the Cabela's firepit, enjoying a cold Budweiser...
> 
> See you next week on the Outdoors Channel and Let's go Hunting.....bogity, bogity, bogity



now that just about sums it up...and if you think about it as much as i like nascar they do pretty much the same thing when ever they get interveiwed or the announcer is annoucing or any time anyone of them are talking but we still love it


----------



## Sargent

huntfish said:


> The Remington team did real well today and thanks to the skill and effort of the craftsman in the Remington Custom Shop, this Remington 700 BDL in 25.06 topped with a Leupold VX-3 with Warne bases and rings was a go getter today. The Zeiss Monarch binoculars spotted the animal next to the CC Fence obtaining free Walmart Corn that was spread by a Sweeney Feeder using a Moultrie timer. The Cuddeback IR camera has taken over 100 pics of this deer, so we knew it was the one. The Nikon ranged the deer at 150 yards. While I was watching the deer, Buddy of Top Shot Outfitters, located in Freer Texas, placed my Remington 700 on a set of Primos Trigger sticks. I placed my Outers ear muffs on and settled behind the rifle. When the deer turned sideways, Buddy whispered "Nikon has him at 127.8 yards" Let me reitterate that...Nikon has the best range finders out there, and the distance was spot on....I slowly squeezed the trigger which broke exactly at 2.48 pounds, just like Remington said it would. The Federal Premium shells loaded with 120 grain Barnes X bullet did the rest as you can see in this Canon photograph. Now it's time to go to the clubhouse, fire up the Weber grill and cook some Publix Steaks while telling stories over the Cabela's firepit, enjoying a cold Budweiser...
> 
> See you next week on the Outdoors Channel and Let's go Hunting.....bogity, bogity, bogity


 
Yeah.. its pretty sad, but someone has to pay the bills.

I will go ahead and translate it for you:

Me kill deer.


----------



## woods-n-water

Stan Potts should have to pay me a hundred dollars evertime he give's his " GIVE ME A MIN" crap.......


----------



## huntfish

Sargent said:


> Yeah.. its pretty sad, but someone has to pay the bills.
> 
> I will go ahead and translate it for you:
> 
> Me kill deer.



Without a sponsor?    Tell me it's true.


In all honesty, the shows are there for one reason........To make a profit.....They're not there to break even....


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Anything with Uncle Ted in it! The Nuge is a joke

Followed closely by the Jackie (I'm too lazy to go hunt to sell advertisements) Bushman Show.


----------



## AHERRING

There are a few i still like though


----------



## Bkeepr

Here is what you hear when going hunting early in the season:  wood thrushes (my favorite), squirrels...ah the blessed quiet.

So, when I am watching TV and there is a big buck walking through the woods and they start playing heavy metal, I hit the MUTE!
I love Ted Nugent and I own all his books, but I have heard his guitar version of Star Spangled Banner so many times, every danged time he shoots a hog or a bear...I MUTE it too!!!  And I hate when some starlette starts singing the Star Spangled Banner before a game and sticks all those extra musical notes in it to show off her vocal/gangsta singing ability...MUTE that too!  Ack!


----------



## HBC4570

like predator nation but predator quest not so much.
and i dislike any thing with roland martin in it.


----------



## knifeman6785

Stan Potts is a joke!!


----------



## grouper throat

I don't really like most of them for reasons already mentioned. The only ones I ever watch are arrow affliction (to see his trick shots) and some of the waterfowl shows.


----------



## USMCBowman

Hunting with the Judge.....absolutely lame, from the "wanted" posters of game animals to the "bounty hunters" and "posse".  Makes you want to brick the TV.


----------



## seaweaver

The One...
the hunter guy...the shots are sooooo staged.
cw


----------



## Sargent

bryant1 said:


> The only ones I ever watch are arrow affliction (to see his trick shots) .


 
Someone needs to buy that guy a razor.


----------



## Sargent

huntfish said:


> Hank Parker.....Now wasn't he a professional fisherman?  and dang good at it? Another walking Billboard. *Heck if Niblets would would offer a sponsorship, he'd be all over it*.....


 
Green Giant Pro Staff.


----------



## 242outdoors

Tred Barta....Jim Zumbo....the Judge show...Dallenbachs...those all are awful....I dont like the commentary on She's beyond the lodge either it makes it hard to watch.  Favorites are Arrow Affliction, anything wit Michael Waddell, Lee and Tiffany, the Nuge


----------



## Doyle

The one that was on last night where all the conversation was dubbed in during editing - and very poorly at that.


----------



## RipperIII

Sargent said:


> -Shows that lack constructive materials (how-to, tips, etc.).



I have a buddy who has a show, I've been asking him to include more of the tips and "how to's",...especially woodsmanship, hope he does.
To his credit, he does not tout sponsors during the hunt, he does run sponsor adds,...as someone else mentioned, these guys are trying to make a good living, doing what they love, and it a very expensive proposition.


----------



## Sterlo58

Most all of them are "killing Shows" and not hunting shows. Wonder how many of these folks could go out on their own without a guide and kill anything. 

The shows on now have nothing to do with teaching hunting skills. They are a waste of time and in some cases even detrimental to our reputation as ethical land stewards. 

It is all about the money like any other show biz. 

I especially dislike anything related to Jackie Bushman.


----------



## Cottontail

Lee and Tiffany !!!!!  Yea i said it .... Sell Outs and Michael Waddell aint to far behind.  I would much rather watch Cletus T. at least he's real .......


----------



## BOW'D UP

*SIZE MATTERS!!* 
   the only size mattering on this show is the size of the hunters.They take their kids hunting, but need to put them on a diet also.  Havent seen them kill 1 trophy buck. they killed one borderline shooter and run that footage every chance they get. Never seen more misses either on a show.

Saw one with my nephew and  the main guy had his little chunky girl in the stand and had does all around them and points out a yearling barely without spots and tells her to shoot and she dies laughing after shooting it. My nephew immediately started questioning me on why she shot the little one and I didnt really know what to tell him.It went against what we had been trying to teach him .
The name doesnt fit the hunting style thats for sure.

*The one * 
also terrible how the old military guy has to RUN up on the game  to shoot them like hes some expert stalker/runner. they had hogs baited in a road and went thru the dramatics of him running thru the cactus's to sneak up and get a shot as only he can.-- he could have shot them from the spot they spotted them from in the first place. its hilarious watching that guy think hes something special(forces). 
also glad we dont have to sit thru wayne pearsons hunts anymore- he talks the whole time even with game  in bow range


----------



## struttin n ruttin

Keith Warren shows are horrible. All they talk about is deer in a cage. A 2 year old deer measuring 250 inches just isnt natural!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for the good warnings.  Makes me kinda glad I don't have pay tv access to watch these shows with desperate sales & marketing tactics & commercials which seriously take away from the entertainment.  Seems like the DVD's I buy have way less of all this bad stuff & more hunting experience content.


----------



## 24point

Western Extreme. I don't like Ted Nugents show anymore. Or Jim Zumbo, Tred Barta, Jim Shockey, Keith Warren, Allen Warren, Stan Potts.... thats all I can think of right now


----------



## golffreak

Any show that has anything to do with Keith Warren. That cat spends more time behind fences than some convicts.


----------



## fullstrut

They all suck! Let them film a show on Cedar Creek for a couple days and see what's brought back to the truck! Course maybe with all the gears and gadgets it just might happen. IMO.


----------



## phillip270

the one show i cannot stand is deer city usa.  i dont think they have even killed a deer on the show, and all you hear is how great muzzy and excaliber cross bows are and dont use then its rediculous.


----------



## spring

Anything with Ray Bunney (he ruins _Adventures Abroad _and _Western Extreme_). I can't handle Nugent and Waddell is way overexposed.  Other's like _Hunting the World Southern Style_ are going after the lowest common denominator too aggressively for me.  Stan Potts is nauseating. 
My favorites are anything with Craig Boddington.


----------



## sureshot375

USMCBowman said:


> Hunting with the Judge.....absolutely lame, from the "wanted" posters of game animals to the "bounty hunters" and "posse".  Makes you want to brick the TV.



You right, that is the worst show i've ever seen.  Saw one episode a few years ago where she shot a kudu at night, out of a truck, using a spotlight.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

phillip270 said:


> the one show i cannot stand is deer city usa.  i dont think they have even killed a deer on the show, and all you hear is how great muzzy and excaliber cross bows are and dont use then its rediculous.



By  far the worst


----------



## 24point

sureshot375 said:


> You right, that is the worst show i've ever seen.  Saw one episode a few years ago where she shot a kudu at night, out of a truck, using a spotlight.



I forgot about that show. I do not like that one either


----------



## tullisfireball

golffreak said:


> Any show that has anything to do with Keith Warren. That cat spends more time behind fences than some convicts.


----------



## tullisfireball

I wonder why the production companies hasn't gone looking for a new show that just hunts, since they are so many people who are tired of the in your face shooting shows? 

I would like to see someone just hunting....


----------



## gadeerwoman

Can't stand anything with "I'm Mr. Wonderful" Waddell in it. That dude's ego is so self inflated I'm surprised he hasn't burst an aneurysm. 
Seldom watch any of the shows any more as they are all so fake and commercialized anymore. Used to be some fairly good ones. Most the ones out there now are all full of 'wanna be movie stars'. At least Keith Warren has kids hunting on occasion.


----------



## RipperIII

Check out  "Ronnie Smith's Outdoor adventures",....nothing commercial about it, all 100% real hunting, primarily in the southeast, but also in Ill,Texas, S.D., Fl.,  and a few other places.


----------



## CamoCop

i can't stand to watch Archers Choice because i want to see hunting, not them too acting like high school girls.

can't stand anything with Lee and Tiffany especially that Whitetail Freak show....utterly rediculous.

come to think about it, the only shows i enjoy are the older Realtree, Drury and primos based shows.


----------



## Sugar Plum

Anything with Lee & Tiffany. They both have nasally voices. Those 30 minute infomercials kill me too


----------



## bteate

Jimmy Big Time was just on and I thought I was going to puke.Terrible.


----------



## straightshooter

Hey guys.  Spend a bit of time watching the Pursuit Channel (Direct TV Channel 608 and select cable systems.)  Some good stuff over there, and with the addition of Dish Network in 2011, Pursuit will become the largest all outdoor network in the nation.


----------



## nwgahunter

bteate said:


> Jimmy Big Time was just on and I thought I was going to puke.Terrible.



Ding! Ding! Ding!...We have a winner(or loser) 

Anything with Steve Gruber in it. 

Drop Zone and a bunch of the others people have mentioned

I watched Buck Commander lastnight and not sure about it yet but it looks lame so far.

Looks to me like everyone is trying something different and way out there. I think they need to get back to the basics myself. They are trying to leap forward(In their minds anyway) and they really need to turn around and go back about 15 years and start over.


----------



## Derek Edge

I can't believe that any of you guys haven't mentioned "Pigman", that has to be ranked up there with the worst outdoor show ever.  I do still like to watch the Drury brothers and about anything that  Primos puts out.


----------



## nwgahunter

Derek Edge said:


> I can't believe that any of you guys haven't mentioned "Pigman", that has to be ranked up there with the worst outdoor show ever.  I do still like to watch the Drury brothers and about anything that  Primos puts out.



For some very strange reason I like that show. I've been waiting on my DVR to p/u a "new" episode for a while though to see what is going on with it


----------



## Skyjacker

I like Jim Shockey...  I don't like the North American Hunter Show solely  because of Stan Potts.  That guy makes me sick to my stomach.  He looks like he's got crossed eyes and anytime he kills an animal he sounds like he's having a Southern Baptist revival on the pulpit of the Church.  "Lord Have MEEEEERRRRRRCCCCCYYYY! Thank you Dear God, Lord Our Savior, THANK YOU LORD, Thank you JESUS!!! Thank you God Almighty!! Thank you!!!"  and then he goes into convulsions. 

Shut up already.


----------



## aubie

For me, Deer City USA has to be up there...terrible!  Roger Raglin outdoors is also another one I have a hard time watching.  I saw Dream Season Celebrity the other day, thought it was pretty good.  They're all getting to be pretty much one big advertisement.  Thought Buck Commander was going to be good but it was just a big promo to buy the DVD.  I miss the old school Realtree Outdoors.  I think my favorite personalities are David Blanton and Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## Hawken2222

I just watched the Buck Commander and it is horrible.    Gotta be one of the worse shows ever.


----------



## dtala

I NEED a button on my remote that will make a hand appear and slap the snot out of any hunter thay gut shoots a deer and then looks into the camera and says"Great hit, perfect placement!!".......

do they REALLY think they made a good hit????

  troy


----------



## dtala

just watched ANOTHER  idiot shoot a buck, slightly quartering to, 8-10 inches behind the front leg. "great shot!!!".....


----------



## straightshooter

Guys, I learned a long time ago that the squeaky wheel gets the grease.  Networks really do pay attention to commentary from viewers, so if you like or dislike a show or something that is seen on a show, just go to the network website and click on the feedback icon.  You can voice your opinion there.  

Keep in mind that there are hundreds of outdoor shows on air these days.  Cheap cameras made that possible.  When I first started doing outdoor TV in the early 90's, most networks demanded that shows be shot on BetaCam.  Those cameras, decent lenses and batteries were in the $35,000 to $50,000 range.  Many of today's shows are shot on cameras that cost less than $4,000.  

If you want a certain kind of programming, just let the network know.  I can promise you that they pay attention, especially if enough of you write about the same thing.


----------



## golffreak

I can't stand the fact that they all feel the need to justify shooting a doe. They always have to validate it by saying it is in the management plan, or they're doing the landowner a favor. Stop being so dang PC!!!!


----------



## turk2di

dtala said:


> I NEED a button on my remote that will make a hand appear and slap the snot out of any hunter thay gut shoots a deer and then looks into the camera and says"Great hit, perfect placement!!".......
> 
> do they REALLY think they made a good hit????
> 
> troy



Thats my biggest pet peve, they insult our intelligence with that crap!  Good shot my bootie!! Horrible shot that if i had made it, would never find the deer! All high 5ing in the tree on a gut shot..or worse!


----------



## bfriendly

BILL DANCE!
 I could catch a HAWG with ANY bait in my tackle box if I were fishin the lakes he fishes!  I used to like him, but now I would rather watch a shamwow infomercial.


----------



## groundhawg

gadeerwoman said:


> Can't stand anything with "I'm Mr. Wonderful" Waddell in it. That dude's ego is so self inflated I'm surprised he hasn't burst an aneurysm.
> Seldom watch any of the shows any more as they are all so fake and commercialized anymore. Used to be some fairly good ones. Most the ones out there now are all full of 'wanna be movie stars'. At least Keith Warren has kids hunting on occasion.



X-2 on M. Waddell!  Just can not stand that guy.


----------



## golffreak

groundhawg said:


> X-2 on M. Waddell!  Just can not stand that guy.



X3...way overmarketed.


----------



## siberian1

X4 on Waddell.  Cant stand him!!!


----------



## george hancox

you can try a new show on smo called no limits,but it has yankee trash instead of southern trash what ever that is.


----------



## 1shot1kill

Jimmy big time has to be the worst!!!....followed closely by hunting with the judge and deer city usa!!!!


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

I like ole Waddel, I do however kind of get tired of seeing his face on every single commercial or new product that comes out though....but Icant blame him he s making loads of money doing what he loves, he started out like all of us huntin these lil ole georgia deer average Joe...I like the Primos guys way better and Duck Commander is my absolute favorite...

I cannot stand Jackie Bushman I hope he falls out of his 8 ft high box stand n lands right on top of one of the 90" class 8 pointers he kills on every show

I also cant stand the yankee that used to work for Scent Shield I think it was,  cant think of his name but every time I hear his voice I wanna punch him in the face.....TOM MIRANDA thats him cant stand him

Also dont like the guy from city limits fishing??? that flips out everytime he catches a fish...shut up already

I like Tommy wilcox pretty good also


----------



## Ihunt

Give most of the people on woody's 2000 acres in Iowa,Four or five tractors,Free cuddebacks,free seed,fertlizer,and 365 days to scout and hunt and most would kill big deer.Give me $100,000.00  for gas,time off,and to pay for guided hunts and I could have my own show. None of them impress me and I wouldn't want their job.Having a job hunting is still having a job.Would rather be able to retire and enjoy my hunting.


----------



## Skyjacker

Anything with Stan Potts in it I want to slit my own throat.


----------



## golffreak

Another one is Wildgame Nation. I don't have a problem with folks developing products and making money, but the entire show is nothing but product pushing and hunting in states that allow baiting.


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer

I cant remember the show, but they were hunting Merriam gobblers in planted oaks and he sounded like a PIG when he was yelping. Instead of 'yelp yelp yelp yelp' he would go, "oink oink oink oink". He didnt have a facemask or gloves with a short sleeve shirt and he missed.


----------



## Nitro

spring said:


> My favorites are anything with Craig Boddington.



Same here- Boddington is awesome. He has more experience hunting wild unfenced game here and abroad than most of the others piled together. He is the real deal. 

Cannot stand  Arrow Affliction. That guy is a dillweed.


----------



## golffreak

Nitro said:


> Cannot stand  Arrow Affliction. That guy is a dillweed.



Yep...


----------



## .308 Yota

I don't know dudes name but he looks like the guy from the tax masters commercials and is always is going on hight dollar guided hunts. Whenever he narrates it leaves the show to show him sitting in a studio (In camo) giving the play by play, I hate that show. I agree with most everyone though, thye are all pretty hyped up and staged now. I can't remember the last time I saw anyone kill a doe on those shows. I think I would die if I ever was in a stand and saw 5-6 big bucks hanging out in field. These shows make it seem like thats what hunting is like for everyone. Makes it hard for me to justify two seasons of hunting without killing anything yet!


----------



## Ranger/461

Dave Watson is pretty bad to.  Bushman is probaly the worst.


----------



## BeastieDawg

bteate said:


> Jimmy Big Time was just on and I thought I was going to puke.Terrible.




Nail on the head man.  That garbage would be in the negative if there was a rating.  A total joke.  I saw it on last night and thought I had never seen a so called hunting show that was equal to 10 pounds in a 5 pound bag.

Another thing that sadens me is these jokers shooting bears over bait.  I dont think I will ever care for shooting a bear when they scream after they are shot.  I just saw one that was shot as he was trying to get into a 55 gallon drum "feeder", thats some serious hunters, experts on TV.  

Last thing is the new tread of husband and wife "teams" just feels wrong.  Just saw the Southern Style chick say "I buusted heem, dats how we do it suthernstyle".  She busted him alright after she wiffed on the first shot with a bi-pod sticks.


----------



## tony32

drippin' rock said:


> southern woods and water



funny lol


----------



## creekbed

red arrow


----------



## Mario7979

I watched a hunting show if not mistaken it was out west....sit there watching it and 4 people in a nice truck going down a dirt road with  windows down and all of a sudden they stop, the guy bihind the driver pushes a rifle out the window and lays it on a pad on the window aiming at  a whitetail deer getting ready to shot and bam, he shots it from the back seat of a truck he was riding in....I was always told you could not hun t from a vehicle that was motorized no matter what....And as far a fenced in hun ts I was invited to hunt out of exas 2 years ago and the guy gave me the spill and at the very end I asked him was it high fence and he said yes why....I told  him in my opinion I am a better hunter than have to shot deer behind a high fence....If that was the only way for me to hunt i would quit and sell everything hunting I own and never hunt again....It is unethicial to me, not fair chase, and not open range....thanks fortening....


----------



## frankwright

I guess because of more affordable cameras nowdays any yahoo can have a show. There have been a bunch of new ones pop up this year and most are lame.
It is also different strokes for different folks. Most of us could kill a big deer if we were hunting where they are on TV. They think nothing of a $25,000 deer.
Stan Potts is a little wired but he doesn't bother me too much, I like Uncle Ted and I like the Pigman OK. I DVD a lot of shows and then choose which ones I want to watch in the future.
I like Bowhunter TV, Archers Choice is OK too. See different folks like different stuff but there is a lot of bad outdoor TV out there right now.


----------



## mauk trapper

Hunting University SUCKS!


----------



## sureshot375

Hawken2222 said:


> I just watched the Buck Commander and it is horrible.    Gotta be one of the worse shows ever.



I've watched this show twice, mostly because I am a big Duck Commander fan, and I don't think I have actually seen them hunting yet.  They go to baseball games, have cheesy staged behind the scenes stuff, but no actual deer hunting goes on.


----------



## chaplainkramer

I'm glad nobody is ragging on the Primos guys--that's about the only show that I ever watch (and usually only see it on their website or on DVDs).  Too bad Troy Ruiz isn't on the show anymore.  

Overall, these bad shows we're talking about are a great illustration of the potential negative side of capitalism, where people will sink to new, shameless lows in order to make (and kill) a buck.  Just look at the slew of reality shows out there where people will do anything for the bottom line.


----------



## ventilator

dtala said:


> since when is an outdoor/hunting show supposed to be 80% some moron running his mouth about what they are going to do, or just did, or what you should do. Just show the hunting footage and shut up.




 you hit the nail right on the HEAD! ive been reading posts for a while on this forum and decided to comment on this one. I cant stand to watch a show that has all kinds of talking on it. Nobody wants to watch that the whole dang time. I love the shows that tell the story of the hunt, traveling , scouting ,hanging stands etc ESPECIALLY BOWHUNTS. I  get tired of the sitting at the lodge talking with the outfitter trying to sell hunts crap. ALSO, stop trying to sell a 10 million dollar ranch or fenced in african piece of property on a hunting show. These shows arent supposed to be "lets sell a huntin lodge today" episodes. JMO , sorry to rant,lol.


----------



## Luckybuck

The new version of spanish fly with the host that is Latin.  Jackie Bushman, believe he has a crush on Tiffany.


----------



## rex upshaw

Skyjacker said:


> He looks like he's got crossed eyes and anytime he kills an animal he sounds like he's having a Southern Baptist revival on the pulpit of the Church.  "Lord Have MEEEEERRRRRRCCCCCYYYY! Thank you Dear God, Lord Our Savior, THANK YOU LORD, Thank you JESUS!!! Thank you God Almighty!! Thank you!!!"  and then he goes into convulsions.



you forgot "gimmee a minute, gimmee a minute".   "that was a pig"


----------



## TDBone

Wild and Raw

That show, the whole thing, makes me throw up in my mouth.


----------



## joedublin

There's a LOT of lousy deer hunting shows.....but I'd watch even the worst one over the 2 or 3 weeks of stinkin' "Tour de France" bicycle racing. What a boring thing that is!!!


----------



## Son

Many outdoor hunting and fishing shows mislead the average person. It's not as easy as those video's often show it. And nobody needs all the equipment they advertise. All about money folks.  Beats watching politics though.


----------



## tony32

hey folks yall that took my last post the wrong way that said funny lol .........on southern woods n water tv ...i actually like the show and have been on the the show


----------



## WildWoodsman

Anything with Michael Waddell, T-Bone, and Drury. I do enjoy some of the Primos stuff. However, I find most of them a tease to the new hunter not wanting to spend a fortune on learning game.


----------



## Migraman

I agree with just about all of you - Dad taught me to move as little as possible and never make a sound in the stand - these guys have 20 minute conversations with the cameraman - do a couple of high fives and, well, everything but dance.. just before the massive 140 point booner staggers out of the cage just off camera..  Sorry but watching 25 spindly 10 pointers hanging around a feeder in Texas just isn't for me either.

Someone earlier said that the shows hosted by Yankees are the worst - 100% in agreement there.

I agree with Nuge's politics and all the charity he does but watching his show is the he11 of a thousand ads..

All of that said, nothing, and I mean nothing is more entertaining to me than watching my wife and daughter get upset because I stole the remote and changed the channel from those stupid "Tweener" dramas on Disney to anything related to the outdoors.  I don't even watch the show - just turn and watch those two get upset..  Better than TV any day.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

I really like Huntley Ritter's "The Huntley Way". He seems like a genuinely nice guy and seems to work hard. I've seen him get his butt whipped a few times, which is something we can all relate to. He seems to lack the typical ego most hosts have.


----------



## pasinthrough

I can't believe someone hasn't said Andy Ross and his world tour!  When this guy says "Pick and stick", it puts him at the very front of the line of guys I would like to slap some sense into!

I can also agree with those who said Wildgame Nation...What a joke! Pink Crossbows, huge piles of bait and high fences, where do I sign up???


----------



## Kevin Batson

What a great thread....... I would pay to see any of these guys with hunting shows come to Georgia, find a piece of land, locate, scout and try to pattern a 140 inch deer that isn't behind a fence, been found by an outfitter, or eating out of a corn feeder!!! THEY CANNOT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!   Those fat southern boys with their lame rap song about killing animals is annoying as any show and the dang gome Busbee family or whatever their name is with wildlife innovations, boy i would like to see them out on my farm in the middle of nowhere!!!!!!! These hunting shows are just absurd now. except for the hot chicks on them, You know what sells..........


----------



## Huntinfool

Kevin Batson said:


> What a great thread....... I would pay to see any of these guys with hunting shows come to Georgia, find a piece of land, locate, scout and try to pattern a 140 inch deer that isn't behind a fence, been found by an outfitter, or eating out of a corn feeder!!! THEY CANNOT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!   Those fat southern boys with their lame rap song about killing animals is annoying as any show and the dang gome Busbee family or whatever their name is with wildlife innovations, boy i would like to see them out on my farm in the middle of nowhere!!!!!!! These hunting shows are just absurd now. except for the hot chicks on them, You know what sells..........



You should PM Michael Lee and ask him about the 700 acres he just leased, plowed, planted and is taking pictures on....no fences...no guides tying deer to trees...nobody working that land but him, Trey and Kevin.

I'll sure he'll post up pictures of the first 140 they kill...from what I hear there is the potential for several in the next few years.

Let me know how much you're really willing to pay to see it happen.  They always need new sponsors for the show.


----------



## duckcommander

wildwoodsman is an idiot


----------



## rex upshaw

Huntinfool said:


> You should PM Michael Lee and ask him about the 700 acres he just leased, plowed, planted and is taking pictures on....no fences...no guides tying deer to trees...nobody working that land but him, Trey and Kevin.
> 
> I'll sure he'll post up pictures of the first 140 they kill...from what I hear there is the potential for several in the next few years.
> 
> Let me know how much you're really willing to pay to see it happen.  They always need new sponsors for the show.



that show would me much more enjoyable, without the hat turned sideways nonsense.  i don't want to watch hood rats, jokingly or not.


----------



## Huntinfool

Like I said....there's a button on the remote.


----------



## rex upshaw

Huntinfool said:


> Like I said....there's a button on the remote.



understood, but this was asking opinions on worst shows out there.


----------



## Sterlo58

Most are not hunting shows at all. They are a series of kill shots broken up by non stop commercials for every lame hunting gadget out there. I'm tired of most of them


----------



## Huntinfool

Sterlo58 said:


> Most are not hunting shows at all. They are a series of kill shots broken up by non stop commercials for every lame hunting gadget out there. I'm tired of most of them



Now that I kind of agree with.  If people would just figure out that most of the most popular shows are not just a series of kill shots, I think a lot of folks would be happier.  SHOW ME THE WHOLE EXPERIENCE!


----------



## nwgahunter

I actually saw "Dominant Buck" the other night and really enjoyed it. All the information they gave was for the mid-west but atleast they were trying to educate a bit. And who else but Stan Potts. He's a nerd but I liked that show vs. the other shows I've seen him on.


----------



## jaymax00

almost all of them. I miss the days with the great Ben Lee.


----------



## Windale

Duck commander, Kevin and WildWoodsman are all idiots!!  Michael Waddell is AWESOME!!


----------



## mr4shootin

Can't stand it when anyone says they "harvested" a deer or whatever.You don't "harvest" deer you kill them and eat them.That's why I like Ted Nugent.He's the only one who isn't afraid to tell it like it is and he doesn't run up and cover the arrow or bullet wound with his gun or bow.

per webster,
harvest 1 the season for gathering in _agricultural crops_
              2 the act or process of gathering in a crop

              3 a mature crop (as of grain or fruit ) gathered in a single season.


"Yep got that ole swamp donkey right through the pump station".Then shows you the blood drenched arrow,"where have we seen this before" and shows you the blood trail as he walks to the deer and points out the arrow entry wound.


----------



## Michael Lee

Kevin Batson said:


> What a great thread....... I would pay to see any of these guys with hunting shows come to Georgia, find a piece of land, locate, scout and try to pattern a 140 inch deer that isn't behind a fence, been found by an outfitter, or eating out of a corn feeder!!! THEY CANNOT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!   Those fat southern boys with their lame rap song about killing animals is annoying as any show and the dang gome Busbee family or whatever their name is with wildlife innovations, boy i would like to see them out on my farm in the middle of nowhere!!!!!!! These hunting shows are just absurd now. except for the hot chicks on them, You know what sells..........



Here you go man, I killed this buck on our farm in GA a few years ago on video for the show.  So I guess I can't do it? 

He officially grossed 154 and some change B&C.

This next one is for Rex Upshaw, it's all in fun man, don't take life too seriously!


----------



## grizzlyblake

I'm sitting here watching "The Bucks of Tecomate" and just saw a very bad segment. The guide and hunter were watching a huge buck and the guide was telling the shooter "get ready to take the shot" and the shooter was pushing back with "I don't have a shot, there's a doe right in the way." Well the guide gets aggressive "take the shot!" and the shooter was saying "I don't have one!" and then pops off a shot that they showed on slow-motion replay. It was a horrible shot that the shooter didn't feel comfortable making, and it looked like a leg shot. They had to wait a day then get tracking dogs and the deer still had to be shot.

I just couldn't believe the guide basically forcing the guy to take a shot he wasn't comfortable with and was obviously not capable of making. But they were sure proud of getting a trophy buck.


----------



## bamahawgs

outdoors with Bob Coker


----------



## hayseed_theology

Michael Waddell cracks me up.  I like Tred, but I can understand why people don't.

I get frustrated with all the south Texas stuff.  I watched "Bucks of Tecomate" one time, and the owners wife was hunting.  I think they had a buck picked out for her, but another came up.  So, she got on her cell phone and called her hubby, and they had a discussion about which deer it was and if he minded if she took it.  He knew the one she was talking about, and eventually gave her the OK on it.  That just ain't hunting to me.

I'd love to see some folks do a public land hunt in GA.


----------



## dtala

I'll watch anything as long as it isn't some idiot selling something and talking for 90% of the "hunting show".....


dang, boys, SHOOT SOME FOOTAGE BEFORE YA EDIT THE SHOW.....

and if I see one more wanna be with his hat cracked over sideways I'm gonna slap the TV off the stand

My daddy would of beat me if I'd acted like those guys while hunting with him.......

  troy


----------



## grizzlyblake

hayseed_theology said:


> I'd love to see some folks do a public land hunt in GA.



That would make a hilarious show. Take a bunch of the "pro" hunters and put them on some WMAs or Chattahoochee NF.


----------



## slip

something by "Jim Zumbo" that veiwers of is show should read.



> On February 16, 2007, Zumbo published an entry on his blog which read, in part:
> 
> I must be living in a vacuum. The guides on our hunt tell me that the use of AR and AK rifles have a rapidly growing following among hunters, especially prairie dog hunters. I had no clue. Only once in my life have I ever seen anyone using one of these firearms. I call them "assault" rifles, which may upset some people. Excuse me, maybe I'm a traditionalist, but I see no place for these weapons among our hunting fraternity. I'll go so far as to call them "terrorist" rifles. They tell me that some companies are producing assault rifles that are "tackdrivers." Sorry, folks, in my humble opinion, these things have no place in hunting. We don't need to be lumped into the group of people who terrorize the world with them, which is an obvious concern. I've always been comfortable with the statement that hunters don't use assault rifles. We've always been proud of our "sporting firearms." This really has me concerned. As hunters, we don't need the image of walking around the woods carrying one of these weapons. To most of the public, an assault rifle is a terrifying thing. Let's divorce ourselves from them. I say game departments should ban them from the praries [sic] and woods.[2]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Zumbo

and of course he 'saw the light' and cleared his name.


----------



## DaddyPaul

My biggest gripe is people hunting high fence operations and passing it off as fair chase.  I don't care if you shoot a deer in a 10x10 pen, just don't try to make me think you shot it under fair chase conditions.  I know this goes on probably more often than we care to know.  IMO just be like Uncle Ted, if you shoot 'em inside a fence just say so.  Pretty simple.


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER

anything with Cant Stanya Potts, aka Stan Potts what a cry baby !


----------



## USMCBowman

I thought it was "Hunting with the Judge", until I saw "Dropped: Project Alaska".  Don't get me wrong, I like the guys on the show...I have followed their other shows.  This show was so hyped to the dangers "oh poor us, we might not ever come back".  If they are that unsure of their capabilities, they shouldn't have gone.  They made it sound like they had just gotten the word they were deploying to Afghanistan.  
Regardless of this, I will watch it every week just to see the animals they will encounter......and to see how much they will whine while I wish I was there.


----------



## daddy ron

keith warren by far is the worst ever noticed it's all about selling deer even when he is hunting 3 minutes of hunting and the rest of the show is selling and promoting hisself


----------



## FX Jenkins

Funny, can't say I've ever seen this Keith warren guy everyone is talking about...or maybe I did and can't even remember him..guess thats good.  

I got pretty tired of the Tecomate guy talking about how his ranch, and his product, and his deer genetics were so superior to everything else...his arrogance was just nauseating...  Ole Jeff should have jumped from that ship before it left the dock...

I'm also tired of the cuz's and buba's on Primos ...so yep, I always change the channel when that comes on.


Hunting the Huntley way was a good refreshing show...but I don't think its on anymore.   

First episode I saw of Beau knows hunting I was surely impressed with the Turner families contributions to hunting conservation...


----------



## Gulfin

I try and not take shots at hunting shows but I saw an episode of "Animal House" on the Sportsman's Channel a few days ago. I think I actually threw up a little. Absolute worst show on TV.


----------



## doenightmare

"Fear No Evil" - buyaw is the sounding of me getting sick.....


----------



## BSBrown12

Keith warren is worthless, but Durrys dream season, and Buckcommander are some of the best to me


----------



## daddy ron

what do you guys think about razor dobbs i cannot stand this guy


----------



## florida boy

daddy ron said:


> what do you guys think about razor dobbs i cannot stand this guy



pure idiot!


----------



## HunterEllis

florida boy said:


> pure idiot!



x 2!


----------



## Ingelri

I don't like the one showing hunters shooting animals at 1000 yards.  How sporting is that?

And don't dis Tiffany.  Her hotness makes up for any problems the show may have.

Mike


----------



## Ingelri

BSBrown12 said:


> Keith warren is worthless, but Durrys dream season, and Buckcommander are some of the best to me



I think the Drury Outdoors shows are some of the best on TV.  They give good, useable information, show real hunts, and seem to be genuine sportsmen.

Mike


----------



## gordylew

I applaud yalls "Green" attitude.  Someone recycled one of my post from over a year ago.   How old does a post have to be to make it a "Classic"?
Since this post I have pretty much quit watching all these informercials. I've concluded that I don't enjoy watching self centered egomaniacs hunt places that someone on a Fireman's salary will never get to hunt unless it's at night with a spot light and a good set of sneakers.  I also detest at the end of these shows they state that you can book a hunt with this outfitter. When you look at the pries of these hunts they cost as much as a round of Chemotherapy.


----------



## Deerhead

Rack Man on the Sportsman Ch.  The voice over is elementary.  The people on camera are not moving their lips and the audio is of a full dialog.


----------



## Son

Some appear to honest, sportsmen and women. But, bottom line, it's still all about money and doing whatever it takes to get more big deer on video. They would never survive on the average hunting property. I don't like hunting videos with music. Music never plays when I'm hunting. The Military channel is my favorite.


----------



## jaymax

Many horrible shows out there over the years,  but for now, I'll go with the Rackmen as the worst..French language cast over by elementary English voices ....wow, you've got to be kidding...btw, anyone that wants to financially back me for my own show, I will Not disappoint you..I have a great idea that will work!


----------



## Hogchaser

Dont watch many hunting shows because of the ads.  If it were like Bill Dance - put up a screen with the info on it while he is introducing the show. 
Tell us what you hunting, where you are hunting, gun - ammo weather info. DONE. Now go shoot something.  
You could also have the scroll bar run across the bottom of the screen with this info as well. Watch it or not your choice. It would take 30 seconds and could be run at beginning and after commercials.


----------



## deersled

Gulfin said:


> I try and not take shots at hunting shows but I saw an episode of "Animal House" on the Sportsman's Channel a few days ago. I think I actually threw up a little. Absolute worst show on TV.



I saw this show just the other day also. Embarrassing. I normally can sit through any show (as long as they aint shooting bears over honey buns) but this show is ridiculous. I do sort of like Razor Dobbs. To me, he is a breath of fresh air. A little nutty but intense.


----------



## drdarby45

Any of yall seen outdoors with joey mines? I think it comes on css or something.... one of the worst shows i have ever seen.. his voice makes me want to vomit


----------



## Flatlander2

Not a hunting show but I loved the TK and Mike stuff.  I could relate to everything they did.  TK's gone but not forgotten!


----------



## WestGaJohn

http://www.shootstraighttv.com/

I thought this would be an interesting concept, taking your family hunting, ect.  But I can't stand him &, god forgive me, his awful looking wife.  She's just brutal.  The show is unbearable.


----------



## pstrahin

All of them!


----------



## 1022

Never really watched any of them....I'm usually fishing or hunting or just shooting.


----------



## struttinsouthern

knifeman6785 said:


> Stan Potts is a joke!!



whats a joke? are you commenting on his personalty or his hunting ability and skill. 

The  man knows his stuff, I you would listen to him maybe you would learn something.


----------



## Buckhead

Babe Winkelman.  The coffee mug, pinkie ring...... everything about him bothers me.


----------



## struttinsouthern

^^^^^This. 99% of these guys are not skilled woodsman and hunters. They are few and far between, most love hunting and are rich.Money talks.


----------



## doates

I never did get why anyone would want to watch the same person shoot deer over and over and over.


----------



## don

Wildgame nation.I cant stand the show or the total lack of respect they exude...has to be the worst for pushing there products and they seem to have the cheapest priced and lowest quality products on the market. If my kids talked to me the way those two talk to there dad ,,,,,my kids would be sportin a fat lip...... hunting shows are just that tv entertainment....lots of advertising and promotions ....most are just 30 min comercials....but some are beter than others and every now and then you see some little tidbit of information that might just fit into your hunting style.....


----------



## JessB90

Love TK and Mike.  Also, although I watch most of the shows, I mostly try to watch the bird dog shows when I am able.  I enjoy seeing a nice whitetail or turkey as much as anybody, but I just get tired of most of them shooting nothing but whitetails and turkeys all day.  

I only watched part of an episode of whatever Tim Well's show is, but just had to change the channel.  First, he introduced the show with a poem about whatever he hunts winds up dead.  The episode was where he does what appears to be an exotic game hunt (I think Texas) with a bow.  For however many minutes I watched, he did nothing but missed whatever he was aiming on multiple animals, including a sitting jackrabbit.  He might have more successful episodes, but I don't think I would care to deal with that introduction again.


----------



## jerome

I'm tired of all of them to tell the truth its the same thing every time !! Why can't they show some Small Game shows every now and then . Overloaded with whitetail,bear,elk,and all them african animals that most of us don't give a crap about! lets see some rabbit ,squirrel,coon or quail even!!


----------



## shooterinthefeild3

struttinsouthern said:


> whats a joke? are you commenting on his personalty or his hunting ability and skill.
> 
> The  man knows his stuff, I you would listen to him maybe you would learn something.





The guy that thinks Stan is a joke must be a pretty big joke himself.


----------



## AMobley

Razor Dobbs. Dudes a goober.


----------



## TurkeyH90

Razor Dobbs, Southern Woods and Water and Aarons Outdoors are the absolute worst!


----------



## dixiecutter

i dislike most of the know it all personalities on the shows. i cant relate to the settings. i couldnt imagine wanting or needing that expensive gear. i hate the way they get the kill shot on camera then stage the shot with the talking shooter acting all intense so they can fold the footage together make it look real-time. ki hate to.see the guys with priceless archery equipment talk half the show about being ethical and perfect and then make a 15 yd gut shot. but what bothers me the most.....to see these deer walking along not even alert. it looks like these bucks are depressed or taking valium or something. never twitch an ear. never glance around. they look dead .already before they walk into the setup. now thats what  cage will do to you


----------



## shane256

Yeah... seems most of the shows are high fence or equivalent. I did like watching On Your Own Adventures... guy supposedly made it a point to hunt like most folks do... even hunted on public land, etc. and he seemed like a nice guy. I don't think they made many episodes, though... haven't seen it in a while but then I haven't been watching the Outdoors Channel in a while... just been busy doing other stuff.


----------



## Papa Bear

They are all a joke.  I would rather be in the woods myself instead of watching some guy kill a corn feed timed "monster".  They all are trying to sell their sponsors items.  The landowners know what a better way to book some hunts, by getting old Mikey to come shoot this monster he feeds everyday at noon on film and he will book all the hunts he can handle for the next few years.   I did look at about 30 seconds of Razor Dobbs, what a idiot!  I had to bust out laughing at him acting like a clown.


----------



## Killer Kyle

All of them.  As stated above, I can't relate to any of them.  Hunting the midwest.  Hunting food plots.  Hunting baited bears in Ontario.  Hunting massive ranches trophy managed for the last 20 years.  Hunting cape buffalo in Africa.  Arkansas timber hunts.  None of that is anything like the hunting I do here in GA.  If I even chose to watch a show, I'd like to see some of spot and stalk for hogs in swampy creek bottoms.  Busting geese hitting a peanut field.  Hunting grouse in the Appalachian Mountains.  Bear hunting in South Georgia or Florida.  Something just....different.  It makes me sick watching a show where some celebrity is hunting some mega ranch in Texas or something and watching a food plot with six giant bucks in it from a giant comfortable box blind and padded chair waiting for a bigger buck to come out at last light.  The ranch owners and guides do 99% of the work and scouting, and some celebrity arrives and the guide just tells the celebrity which stand to sit in, and said celebrity nails a big buck that evening and rants about the hard work paying off and tells about the awesome hunt.  That seems lame to me.  I want to see dudes WORK.  I want to see real hunting that people like me can relate to.


----------



## daddy ron

keith warren is the worst by far 6 minutes of hunting and the rest promoting deer farms and savage arms


----------



## Killer Kyle

hayseed_theology said:


> Michael Waddell cracks me up.  I like Tred, but I can understand why people don't.
> 
> I get frustrated with all the south Texas stuff.  I watched "Bucks of Tecomate" one time, and the owners wife was hunting.  I think they had a buck picked out for her, but another came up.  So, she got on her cell phone and called her hubby, and they had a discussion about which deer it was and if he minded if she took it.  He knew the one she was talking about, and eventually gave her the OK on it.  That just ain't hunting to me.
> 
> I'd love to see some folks do a public land hunt in GA.



Pretty much sums it up for me.  I'd love to see some celebrity come down to Chattahoochee WMA and try to kill a boss deer within a two week timeframe.  I would personally fan them with palm branches and hand feed them grapes if they could do it.


----------



## Ben

RAZOR DOBBS! Weirdo!


----------



## jonathan 1973

*Pig man*

Pigman the series is my favorite he shows the miss haps an the kills .


----------



## number9

JessB90 said:


> Love TK and Mike.  Also, although I watch most of the shows, I mostly try to watch the bird dog shows when I am able.  I enjoy seeing a nice whitetail or turkey as much as anybody, but I just get tired of most of them shooting nothing but whitetails and turkeys all day.
> 
> I only watched part of an episode of whatever Tim Well's show is, but just had to change the channel.  First, he introduced the show with a poem about whatever he hunts winds up dead.  The episode was where he does what appears to be an exotic game hunt (I think Texas) with a bow.  For however many minutes I watched, he did nothing but missed whatever he was aiming on multiple animals, including a sitting jackrabbit.  He might have more successful episodes, but I don't think I would care to deal with that introduction again.



I think Mike passed away and you cant find any of their stuff any longer


----------



## number9

I saw Roland Martin on a hunting show and I just thought he got on my nerves fishing  .


----------



## flyfisher76544

Tired of all of them, nothing but a big commercial. But the absolute worst has to be Flyway Highway....those guys are idiots.


----------



## tullisfireball

number9 said:


> I think Mike passed away and you cant find any of their stuff any longer



T. K. passed away from cancer and Mike tried to do one video without him, but it didn't do to well. You can still find their tapes on EBay and find clips on Youtube


----------



## bilgerat

don said:


> Wildgame nation.I cant stand the show or the total lack of respect they exude...has to be the worst for pushing there products and they seem to have the cheapest priced and lowest quality products on the market. If my kids talked to me the way those two talk to there dad ,,,,,my kids would be sportin a fat lip...... hunting shows are just that tv entertainment....lots of advertising and promotions ....most are just 30 min comercials....but some are beter than others and every now and then you see some little tidbit of information that might just fit into your hunting style.....



I agree 1000%, their show is the worst and their products are junk


----------



## centerc

I like the one with the hot blonde chic  there was another one with a woman that was not as hot it werent that good.


----------



## whchunter

*Hate*

I don't hate any of them. There are some I dislike and those I simply don't watch. These shows are what they are. Shows to promote, entertain and make money/careers. 

I'm envious that I'm not in their shoes. It must be a great life to hunt, fish, meet other sportsman and help spread outdoor sports.
Most of these guys are experienced outdoor men/women and though they may not be always able to kill trophy deer anytime and anyplace, they will usually excel over the typical sportsman. Remember they are far more experienced than most just due to the time spent in the field.
The one thing I would like to see more of is shows which show how and not just the kill or hook set. 

For Hunting Shows:

Show a map and location of the stand site.
Show why the stand was selected e.g. funnel, boundries etc. Again show how it appears on the map.
Show info about why the day and time was selected for the hunt.
The distance from the truck or atv and the approach to the stand
Show true use or non use of gimmicks
Show when and how the hunter prepares for the shot
Show how they cope with wind direction and changing winds
Show special tricks.....e.g. scouting ideas and tricks to direct deer to your stand or stay within your hunting area longer.
Early season preparation tips....

Most of us know how to pull the trigger.


----------



## Hunter0884

That bowana guy boy is he lame not sure what he calls his show but geez....... Kidding bowana u my hero for real.  As for Stan Potts I enjoy watching him he seems to know what he is doing and u can tell he loves to hunt.  I don't think anyone could fake being that excited about shooting a deer.  Also I agree with you guys all these professional hunter if u are a pro u should kill a big deer anywhere and I got a club I would give any of them a chance and I will show them trail cam pics so they know there are big deer there and show them where the camera was and give them a whole season to kill a p&y with the bow.  But I still watch the shows and enjoy most as long as the hunting whitetails


----------



## jbjammin

dtala said:


> Most of em.....
> 
> since when is an outdoor/hunting show supposed to be 80% some moron running his mouth about what they are going to do, or just did, or what you should do. Just show the hunting footage and shut up.
> 
> Just saw a show, didn't catch name, where a mouth runner shot a nice buck waaaaaaay too far back with a rifle. Bucks hind end hit the ground, head up and struggling. He unloads the rifle(?) and proceeds to RUN HIS MOUTH. While the shot-too-far-back buck is thrashing around. Shut up and shoot the buck again and KILL him. Morons.


I agree. This unnecessary "whispering" annoys me in most of these shows. Then the production is half wit. They play these ridiculous music tracks over the hunt...LAME! You're hunting so SHUT UP, SHOOT, SHOW IT! Simple as that.


----------



## jbjammin

Killer Kyle said:


> All of them.  As stated above, I can't relate to any of them.  Hunting the midwest.  Hunting food plots.  Hunting baited bears in Ontario.  Hunting massive ranches trophy managed for the last 20 years.  Hunting cape buffalo in Africa.  Arkansas timber hunts.  None of that is anything like the hunting I do here in GA.  If I even chose to watch a show, I'd like to see some of spot and stalk for hogs in swampy creek bottoms.  Busting geese hitting a peanut field.  Hunting grouse in the Appalachian Mountains.  Bear hunting in South Georgia or Florida.  Something just....different.  It makes me sick watching a show where some celebrity is hunting some mega ranch in Texas or something and watching a food plot with six giant bucks in it from a giant comfortable box blind and padded chair waiting for a bigger buck to come out at last light.  The ranch owners and guides do 99% of the work and scouting, and some celebrity arrives and the guide just tells the celebrity which stand to sit in, and said celebrity nails a big buck that evening and rants about the hard work paying off and tells about the awesome hunt.  That seems lame to me.  I want to see dudes WORK.  I want to see real hunting that people like me can relate to.


Agreed. I'm a hunter on a budget. I can't afford a $1000 bow or $3000 rifle and scope, and half the time my camo doesn't even match. Would love to see a show with someone like us working to put some meat in the freezer. Not someone on a $5000 guided trip leading him to a 180"er and then gloat about it.


----------



## Bucky T

Buckhead said:


> Babe Winkelman.  The coffee mug, pinkie ring...... everything about him bothers me.


----------



## Bucky T

huntfish said:


> Heck if Niblets would would offer a sponsorship, he'd be all over it.....QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if he sprinkled them with some C'mere Deer.


----------



## Bucky T

golffreak said:


> Any show that has anything to do with Keith Warren. That cat spends more time behind fences than some convicts.


----------



## firehuntfish

This has been a very entertaining thread to ay the least...

Somebody mentioned RackMan... Okay, I'll admit he's French Canadian which is like the ultimate yankee, but you gotta admit that guy is a Bad hunter! He knows his stuff and kills some monster moose. The production value of the show is excellent. I just mute it when I watch...

A few mentioned Jim Shockey... I'm sorry but that guy is a stud of a hunter... I can see how some might be envious because he has been everywhere and hunted everything on the planet, but he is the real deal. My wife and I met him at a show and he and his entire family are some of the nicest, down to Earth folks you will ever meet even if they are Canandian...Aditionally, the production value of the footage on that show is the best in outdoor television...

And as for Waddell, how dare you blaspheme one of your own from a place called Booger Bottom? How can you not like the entire Bone Collector crew? Come on, those guys are funny... Yes they are commercial, but that's the way business is these days. I don't hold that against him. He's still one of the most entertaining personalities on outdoor tv. Besides, he's got a divorce to pay for...I'm sure some of you can relate to that...Give him a break.


----------



## Bam Bam

Talking about  Waddell, why is he getting a divorce? Maybe he'll hookup with some Knock out Southern Babe that loves to hunt and he has her on his shows all time!!! Tiffany from the Crush show is nice but her voice(yankee) gets on my nerves!!!!


----------



## David C.

As much as I like Chipper Jones as a baseball player, there's something annoying about watching him hunt deer. 
As much as I like Jeff Foxworthy as a comedian, I don't want to watch him hunt either.
My favorite shows are about non-professionals and look more like home videos than over-produced commercial t.v.
Anyone old enough to remember Virgil Ward, he was good.


----------



## firehuntfish

I'm pretty sure Michael is already divorced...I saw a recent show from Africa that was probably shot last summer. He had a cute little hot blonde that he was introducing as his girlfriend. They filmed her first animal ever taken and included it in the show... I'm sure you'll see more of her is she's stays around....

I know what you mean about Tiffany's midwestern accent. Melissa Bachman has that same accent and it drives me nuts....I just turn the volume down and stare at her giant pectoral muscles... If they only came from the factory with a mute button...


----------



## hookedonbass

firehuntfish said:


> He had a cute little hot blonde that he was introducing as his girlfriend. They filmed her first animal ever taken and included it in the show... I'm sure you'll see more of her is she's stays around.....



As I understand it, that hot blonde was his producer's wife.


----------



## firehuntfish

hookedonbass said:


> As I understand it, that hot blonde was his producer's wife.



Wow...really? I'm pretty sure he introduced her as his girlfriend. He was definitely acting like they were a couple.....So now I assume it's his ex-producer?


----------



## firehuntfish

*Waddell's new girl?*

Here's a photo of them from the African hunt.


----------



## hookedonbass

firehuntfish said:


> Wow...really? I'm pretty sure he introduced her as his girlfriend. He was definitely acting like they were a couple.....So now I assume it's his ex-producer?



That is Christie Womack. She was the wife of Mark Womack, who was the producer of Waddell's show. If you do a google search for any of their names, you can learn all you want to about their little soap opera. It's pretty disappointing, but I watch him for his entertainment value only. He never was or will he ever be a role model for me or my children.


----------



## joedublin

Worst show and worst "hunter" ever created is Benny Spires...what a joke, what an embarrassment .I wouldn't take him on a field mouse hunt!


----------



## BMCS

I watch them all just to maintain control of my living room and TV. My wife and daughter go upstairs to watch the voice, big brother, survivor etc...
The thing that has been bothering me the most is all the poor shots these pro's have been making.  I watched four shows in a row the other night and every deer was shot way back.  We are just gonna back out and give him some time etc...I know we all mess up every once in a while but this is getting ridiculous.
Anyway at least I don't have to watch Big Brother.


----------

